# Laptop Temperatur hoch - gelöst



## repe (30. Mai 2016)

*Laptop Temperatur hoch - gelöst*

Hallo!

Ich hab das HP EliteBook 2570p (i5 3360M, 4G, 128G SSD), läuft mit Win7. Gekauft bei lapstore.de.
Ich habs vor ein paar Tagen bekommen und heute das erste Mal in Betrieb genommen. Nachdem ich es mir eingerichtet habe, bemerkte ich recht hohe Temperaturen der CPU, so um die 70 °C, und das im Idle. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, ob sich der Lüfter dreht, das tut er. Er saugt jedoch Luft von unten an, aber das muss er ja, da er die Luft dann seitlich rausbläst, oder?

Ich hab dann über CPUID nachgeschaut und sah auch, dass der CPU Takt auf 3,3 3,5 GHz läuft, lt. Intel Seite sollte dieser jedoch nur mit 2,8 GHz laufen. Ist da was "faul"? Kann ich den irgendwie runtertakten? CPU´s der M-Serie sollten doch je nach Anwendung dynamisch takten, oder?

Danke mal im Voraus!


----------



## flotus1 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

http://ark.intel.com/de/products/64895/Intel-Core-i5-3360M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

Bei Auslastung eines Kerns taktet dieser Prozessor mit bis zu 3.5 GHz.
Bleibt nur noch herauszufinden was bei dir im Leerlauf CPU-Last erzeugt. Ich würde mein Geld auf svchost.exe setzen, aber schau mal nach im Taskmanager.
Edit: vielleicht auch mal nch den Energieprofilen schauen, nicht dass "Höchstleistung" eingestellt ist.


----------



## repe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

Danke mal für die Antwort!
Ich habe nun:
- einige Treiber neu installiert
- in den Energieoptionen den ausbalancierten Zustand ausgewählt und hierbei die Systemkühlungsrichtlinie auf aktiv gestellt (war vorher auf passiv)
- den maximalen Leistungszustand des Prozessors mal auf 90 % gestellt
- den Taskmanager gecheckt, da findet sich kein svchost.exe (?) - jedoch ist die Auslastung zwischen 1 % und ~30 % (wenn zB Chrome geöffnet ist)

Wenn alle Programme geschlossen sind, zeigt mir CPUID einen Takt von ca. 1,2 GHz an, mit geöffnetem Chrome und CPUID, Systemsteuerung und Taskmanager zeigt es mir 2,5 GHz an. Die Temps schwanken dann zwischen 60 und 65 °C.

Das BIOS gibt mir übrigens keine Möglichkeiten was an der CPU rumzupfuschen .

Der Seller hat übrigens ein Package angeboten, in der er Lüfterreinigung und Wärmeleitpasta-Wechsel anbot, das hab ich mitbestellt. Also an einem defekten Lüfter oder verstaubtem Zeug dürfte es da nicht liegen.

Anbei ein Screenshot des taskmnr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scubaman (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*



repe schrieb:


> Der Seller hat übrigens ein Package angeboten, in der er Lüfterreinigung und Wärmeleitpasta-Wechsel anbot, das hab ich mitbestellt. Also an einem defekten Lüfter oder verstaubtem Zeug dürfte es da nicht liegen.



Dann sitzt der Kühler vermutlich nicht richtig drauf. Oder er hat die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen. Oder er hat tatsächlich Pasta benutzt


----------



## flotus1 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

Die maximale Leistung der CPU zu begrenzen halte ich für eine Krücke die man nur im Notfall verwenden sollte.
Wie du siehst ist die CPU-Auslastung trotz Leeraluf bei 32% was zu viel ist. Setz mal den Haken bei "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen" und sortiere nach CPU-Auslastung.


----------



## repe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*



> Oder er hat tatsächlich Pasta benutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoppala 

Wenn ich das Häkchen dort mache schaltet sich das svchost.exe dazu, jetzt seh ich Leerlaufprozess mit ca. 60-70 % und svchost.exe mit 25 %.

Ich hab mal ein Foto der Unterseite des Lappis gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Teil über dem Lüfter die CPU, bzw. sitzt die CPU unter dem Metallblock? Ich seh eine Heatpipe vom Lüfter da hoch gehen.

WIe vorhin erwähnt, der Lüfter saugt die Luft an und bäst "in den Laptop" rein...ich weiß nicht ob das korrekt ist?


----------



## chewara (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

klick mal auf prozesse aller benutzer anzeigen, und mach mal chrome testweise aus


----------



## flotus1 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

Dann musst du jetzt nur noch svchost.exe zusammen mit dem Namen deines Betriebssystems googlen und den Anweisungen folgen.


----------



## repe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

So, haufenweise Dienste deaktiviert (autom. Windows Update), svchost.exe ist nun bei 0 % Auslastung. Die Temps hüpfen nun bei ~55 °C herum. Der CPU Takt hüpft auch munter runter und rauf. Kann ich mit den Temperaturen leben, oder will ich da noch unbedingt weiter sticheln und rumfuhrwerken? 
Raumtemp. hab ich hier übrigens so um die 22, 23 °C, der Laptop liegt auf einem Holztisch auf.


----------



## flotus1 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

Du kannst natürlich versuchen weiter zu optimieren, aber wenn dich das Lüfterverhalten nicht stört und der Laptop unter Vollast nicht herunter taktet oder gar aus geht sehe ich keinen Anlass. Laptops laufen nunmal heißer als Desktops.


----------



## repe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur hoch*

Alles klar, dann bedanke ich mich mal recht herzlich!


----------

